# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  ذَوّات ..

## دموع الغصون

*
ذَات يوم 
أدركت معنى الحياة وجنونها وغطرسة الليالي 

ذَات لقاء 
جمعني بأطياف أرواح و ظلال أقلام لم تفترق 

ذَات انتظار 
ليس للوجود وجود إلا به 

ذَات غيمة 
تخبئ خلفها الكثير من لقاءات العاشقين 

ذَات لحظة
أيقنت بأن أبخرة الذكريات تخبئ خلفها الكثير من الآماني 

ذَات وَعد
إنني أسكنتك نفسي إلى الأبد 

ذَات خيبة 
بحثت عن أشلاء وعودك فوجدتها إندثرت

ذَات قرب 
غمرني بنظرات أصابت أيامي بحمى عشقك

ذَات تحدي
أخرست صهيل روحه و انتصبت علامات تعجب ..!!!

ذَات كلمة 
جعلتني أتعبد في محراب كلماتك 

ذَات شفافية 
صدقتهم بود .. فطعنوا بسذاجة ..


انتظر ذواتكم 


همسه : سيتم حذف اي مشاركة منقولة  

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ذَات إشتياق 
قَلَب ملامح التاريخ 



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ذآت نصيب 

كتب لنآ القدر ما لم نتوقع ،،*

----------


## محمد العزام

ذات صدفة 
كان خير من الف ميعاد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ذات هفوة 
صدقت وعودهم و نداء حروفهم 


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ذآآت صباح 
كنت احادثكـ ،،*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ذَات يوم
.
.
كــانت خيبــة*

----------


## (dodo)

ذات مرة 
كنت من اروع ما يكون

----------


## دموع الغصون

ذات نبضة
ثارت براكين الشوق ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

ذات نبضة
ثارت براكين الشوق ..

----------


## خضر الزواهره

*ذَات كلمة 
جعلتني أتعبد في محراب كلماتك 
رائعة ومبدعة دوما
ذات مرة
جعلتني استمتع بما كتبت 
مع كل الود والتقدير*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ذات اجمل صدفة 
هي من جمعتني بك يا نصفي الاخر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ذات صدفه ،،
سمعت صوتكـ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ذات بأس 
يحتسينا الوجع 




*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ذات يوم احببتك وساحبك للابد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ذات ارتواء
أستغرقت فيكَ دون إكتفاء




*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ذات نهار 
سوف ينجلي الضباب وسوف نعود لبعض بعد فراق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ذات نظرة 
 تحملني إليك أسيرة
تضيع اتجاهاتي
توّقف نبضي
تجمّد أنفاسي
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ذات يوم 
سوف يزداد حبنا لبعض اكثر واكثر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ذات صباح ..
ابتسمت لِ اجلكـ ..

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ذات نهار 
ساثبت لكل الذين توقعوا فشلي انني ضد توقعاتهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

ذات ألم 
مازال فينا قائماً و صائماً 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

ذات مطر 
 يعصف به الإنسان .. الزمان .. المكان .. واللامكان .. ترمى أشلاءه .. تتطاير .. تتناثر .. تتجمّد .. تُورق .. تورّق .. توثّق
هنا وهناك
حيث
تضيع الملامح بوابل من القدر و تختلط أنفاسه بالموت 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ذات انهمار 
انهارت السماء بمطر .. بمطلع قصيدة .. بعروة تجمع السكينية و تبعثر الأمل

*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

جميل ما قرات يسلموا كثير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ذات شوق 
أدركت بأنك تقف خلف ستائر الليل في جنح الظلام 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

ذات يقين .. 
عكازك يا جدي اوقعني بعشق الأرض 



*

----------

